# +++ Türchen 4 +++



## blacksnoek (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Fluorocarbon für Barsche und die geflochtene wäre toll für die Hechtrute!


----------



## ullsok (4. Dezember 2022)

Daiwa Certate 3000 und Daiwa Tatula


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Fluo für auf Zander und Barsch , das geflecht für Hecht.


----------



## deleo (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf die daiwa ninja


----------



## Skott (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf die Daiwa Caldia 4000 das Geflecht als Hauptschnur und die Fluorocarbon als Vorfach angeknüppert...


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Schnüre würden auf meine Shakespeare Ambidex und Ambidex Super kommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## schomi (4. Dezember 2022)

Daiwa Ninja und Shimano Aernos


----------



## Slappy (4. Dezember 2022)

Puh.... Ich glaube ich hab keine leere mehr. Aber was ich schon öfter überlegt habe, mir Ersatzspulen zu besorgen für die Okuma Itx und die Legalis LT. Wobei bei der Legalis eine neue Rolle mit Sicherheit günstiger ist


----------



## Made90 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die geflochtene würde auf meine treue Daiwa Ninja kommen


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die würden auf meine DAM Quick Rolle kommen.


----------



## vermesser (4. Dezember 2022)

Die geflochtene auf meine ehrwürdige Cormoran Chronos. Und die Fluo würde ich auf eine Daiwa Ninja nehmen, um Fluo als Hauptschnur für Barsche zu testen.


----------



## Tenchion (4. Dezember 2022)

Würden bei mir auf ner spinnrolle von Daiwa landen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Dezember 2022)

Moin,

die Fluo auf die BC Rolle
die Braid auf die Statio! Auf meiner Stella ist Schnurwechsel angesagt!

Grussen Michael


----------



## MarkusD_08 (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Fluo kommt auf meine Barsch- und das Geflecht auf die Hechtrolle.


----------



## laraque (4. Dezember 2022)

Beim Überfliegen schon mehrfach gesehen. Auch bei mir käme die Schnur auf meine Daiwa Ninja  .
Das Fluoro würde ich für Vorfächer verwenden.


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. Dezember 2022)

Daiwa legalis lt und fluo als Vorfach


----------



## BastE (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Geflecht auf meine Shimano Hecht Rolle. Das FC käme dann auf Barsch zum Einsatz.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf ne Stradic


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Keine Rolle frei....allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück!


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Dezember 2022)

Da diese (angeblich 0,185 mm) Schnur eine Tragkraft von 36 Pfd. hat würde ich mir die als Abschleppseil ins Auto legen.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (4. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 4
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425533
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Schnur würde auf meine neue Daiwa kommen


----------



## nostradamus (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf meine Stradic


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf die noch zu testende Okuma. 
Damit geht's dann auf Hecht
Das FC als Leader auf Barsch


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2022)

Bitte------- mit an meinem AB Wichtel schicken-
schonmal vor ab.

lg nobbi


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Dezember 2022)

Die geflochtene würde super auf meine neue Axxa rolle passen


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2022)

Zum Zandern und Hechte ärgern.


----------



## Vielmaterialwenigfisch (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf ne Mitchell Pro 300 und ne Penn Pursuit


----------



## Timbo78 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die geflochtene würde auf meiner Daiwa Rolle landen, die aktuelle muss eh ausgetauscht werden. Fluoro würde zu Vorfächern auf Barschartige, aber auch zum Feedern im Strom.


----------



## yukonjack (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Fluorocarbon als Vorfach, die geflochtene auf meine Ryobi Zauber


----------



## Frieder (4. Dezember 2022)

Da es sich bei der HART MJ BRAID 0,185 mm nur um 150 m handelt kommt die Schnur auf eine kleinere Rolle, die zum Barsch-und Zanderangeln geeignet ist. Als Vorfachmaterial wird dann die HART MJ Fluorocarbon verwendet.


----------



## Nikesd (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf meine daiwa Ninjas die nutze ich mit fast alles Ruten.Das Fluo für auf Zander/Barsch  das geflecht für Hecht.


----------



## Localhorst (4. Dezember 2022)

Shimano Stradic würde es werden


----------



## WobblerReiter (4. Dezember 2022)

Die würden genau auf meine Shakespeare Rollen passen . Petri


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe noch zwei Daiwa Fuego (3000), die ich noch bespulen muss.


----------



## kuttenkarl (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Fluo als Vorfachmaterial und die geflochtene auf meine Hechtspinne.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2022)

Zum Zandern und Hechte Angeln.


----------



## FischFreund84 (4. Dezember 2022)

Vermutlich auf meine Fuego. Das Vorfach würde mir sicher den einen oder anderen Barsch bescheren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Geflochtene und auch die Mono kommen auf Daiwa Spinnrollen. 

R. S.


----------



## pikehunter (4. Dezember 2022)

Wünsche einen schönen 2.ten Advent
Das Geflecht würde ich auf meine OKUMA ITX 4000 aufspulen. Zum gröberen Hechtangeln.
Das FC kommt auf meine 2000 er Spro zum Drop Shot angeln.


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2022)

0,185mm an ist ziemlich heftig. Denke das würde ich vor die Karpfenmono schalten und das Fluo nehme ich auf Forelle bei Hechtgefahr


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde das Geflecht auf Shimano Curado 71XG drauf machen, das FC als Vorfach verwenden und damit dann auf Zander und Barsche angeln.


----------



## Radger89 (4. Dezember 2022)

Daiwa Ninja


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich würd das zum Spinnfischen nehmen


Gruß Frank


----------



## plinse (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Schnüre käme bei mir auf meine Daiwa Fuego 2500 - Einsatz auf einer leichten Spinnrute.

VG, Eike


----------



## heiko.z. (4. Dezember 2022)

FC auf Baitcaster zum Twitchen, Geflochtene auf Stationär zum Hechten


----------



## Oanga83 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die geflochtene auf meine Hechtrolle und das Fluo zum Zanderangeln


----------



## By-Tor (4. Dezember 2022)

Auf die Daiwa Exceler LT


----------



## kv2408 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Fluorocarbon würde ich zum Saibling fischen nehmen und die Geflochtene für Hecht


----------



## bic zip (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Fluorocarbon würde ich auf einer Zillion SV TW ausprobieren.
Die geflochtene auf einer Spro Zalt Arc 3000.


----------



## kingandre88 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Geflochtene würde an meine 4000er Black Arc kommen.

Die Fluo würde ich als Vorfachschnur benutzen.


----------



## masu1963 (4. Dezember 2022)

Mit der Fluo kann mein Mann mir Vorfächer basteln und mit der Geflochtenen kann er meine Hechtrolle bespulen. Dann ist er wenigstens mal beschäftigt.


----------



## Kay1 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Schnur auf meine zanderrolle machen


----------



## luk1x (4. Dezember 2022)

auf meine sustain und stella


----------



## blumax (4. Dezember 2022)

die schnur würde auf meine Shimano Stradic kommen


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Geflecht auf ne Legalis zum Hecht angeln. Das Fluo wird für Vorfächer verwendet


----------



## Mooskugel (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Geflecht auf eine RYOBI Zauber oder eine Daiwa Regal LT.
Das Fluorcarbon würde ich für Vorfächer nehmen.


----------



## Maju (4. Dezember 2022)

Da im Frühjahr erst wieder die Angelsaison beginnt, kann ich mir noch gut überlegen wo ich die Schnüre draufspule. Auf jeden Fall  sind es Hecht, Zander und Barsch Ruten. Petri


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir wartet eine Shimano Stradic 2500 auf neue Schur.


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Dezember 2022)

Die kämen auf meine Daiwa BG 3000. Geflecht als Hauptschnur und Fluo als Vorfach .


----------



## aristagon (4. Dezember 2022)

Carmaro Quick 225


----------



## Double2004 (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Geflochtene auf die Ninja, aus der Fluo werden Mefo-Vorfächer gebaut.


----------



## lukaschek1 (4. Dezember 2022)

Mitchell 300


----------



## davidhecht (4. Dezember 2022)

Käme auf meine Shimano curado


----------



## elodia (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Braid kommt auf die Baitcaster, die FC auf die Matchrolle.


----------



## Ingenieux (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Schnüre kommen bei mir auf meine neue Zander-Combo zum mittelschweren bis schweren Zanderangeln in der Elbe.

Viel Glück auch an alle anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## magut (4. Dezember 2022)

Würde auf meine Donau Zanderrolle kommen - Kast King Citrix


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Dezember 2022)

Fluo würde ich als Vorfachmaterial nutzen und das Geflecht auf eine meiner Daiwas, auf Raubfische…Da würde sich mehr als nur ein Röllchen für finden…


----------



## FischerKing (4. Dezember 2022)

Die geflochtene käme auf meine UL und das Fluocarbon vermutlich als Vorfach


----------



## burlikomm (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Geflochtene auf die Twin Power  4000 XG und das Fluocarbon Forellenvorfächer


----------



## Stippi68 (4. Dezember 2022)

Worauf überlege ich mir dann in Ruhe.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2022)

Die Zanderrolle bräuchte neue Schnur.


----------



## Bene MK1 (4. Dezember 2022)

Fluorocarbon als Vorfach und das geflecht auch meine Barschrute


----------



## GandRalf (4. Dezember 2022)

Flourocarbon auf die Searchbaitrute und das Geflecht auf die Hechtcombo.


----------



## Kiri86 (4. Dezember 2022)

Diese würde ich gerne auf meine  3000 Mitchel Spule drauf haben!


----------



## alter Neusser (5. Dezember 2022)

Mitchell 300


----------



## Phoenix84 (5. Dezember 2022)

Die würde bei mir auf meiner Daiwa Caldia landen und das Fluo als Vorfachmaterial verwendet.


----------



## chum (5. Dezember 2022)

Fluo als Vorfach zum Rapfenfischen, Geflochtene auf Daiwa Freams 3000A (alt).


----------



## BaFO (5. Dezember 2022)

Die Geflochtene kommt auf eine 2500er Daiwa zum leichten Spinnfischen.
Das FC entweder auf eine Baitcasterrolle oder auf die Forellenspinnrolle. 
LG Max


----------



## RiccoHD (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Schnur auf meiner Daiwa Caldia 3000 verwenden.


----------



## STRULIK (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Schnur auf Shimano Stradic drauf ziehen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich wüde damit meine Shimano AX 4000FB neu bespulen.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Schnur auf meine 3000 Shimano Rolle drauf ziehen.


----------



## Bronni (5. Dezember 2022)

FC natürlich Barsch, Rolle Stradic, Geflochtene auf meine alte Stella , an meiner Hechtrute


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Dezember 2022)

And the Winner is?


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> And the Winner is?


immer der, der fragt


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Dezember 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> immer der, der fragt


Schön wärs ja. Mal was zu gewinnen. Aber der Teufel scheißt ja bekanntlich immer auf den selben Haufen


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt nennt schon meinen Namen 

R. S.


----------



## Nuesse (5. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt nennt schon meinen Namen
> 
> R. S.


Rumpelstilzchen !


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (5. Dezember 2022)

Der Gewinner lautet:
WobblerReiter 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (5. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch WobblerReiter .


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Gewinner lautet:
> WobblerReiter
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!




R. S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> R. S.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch und ewig Schnurbruch. Ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint. Also Glückwunsch.


----------



## Vanner (5. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch WobblerReiter


----------



## WobblerReiter (5. Dezember 2022)

Dankeschön . Petri allen


----------

